# Bene-Bac Dosage...



## Jenk (Aug 25, 2008)

Before my bunnies were on their current enzyme-probiotic compound, their vet prescribed .50 cc's of Bene-Bac/daily. I'm wondering, though, if less can be used daily in order to help a bunny's gut flora balance out (esp. for small bunnies)?

I ask because a .50 cc dosage (sometimes for two bunners at once) finishes the small Bene-Bac tube rather quickly. Also, it's difficult to squirt exactly .50 cc's into a syringe (so much of it was often wasted).

Your thoughts?

Thank you,

Jenk


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 25, 2008)

Benebac also comes in powdered form and also in larger tubes of gel.I have found the powder far superior to the get as it can be mixed into food. 

In terms of giving it daily you would nned to ask your vet

http://www.revivalanimal.com/store/p/1401-BeneBac-Pet-Gel.aspx


----------



## Jenk (Aug 25, 2008)

I should clarify: I am talking about the "large" tubes. Dosing two rabbits on it (at .50 cc's/day) makes it go quickly (as in, less than two weeks' time).

For now, I'm content to use the enzyme-probiotic powder. It's maindrawback is that Emma dislikes it and tries to pick around it. So I'm not certain how much of it she really gets of her daily dose (1/4 t.). _Ah_, well...


----------

